

ISP AT&T Considering Content-Recognizing Anti-Piracy Filter for Entire Network - Goladus
http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/net-neuterality/att-considering-scary-content+recognizing-anti+piracy-filter-for-entire-network-320689.php

======
tlrobinson
What happened to the quite simple idea of me giving money to an ISP in return
for unfettered access to the Internet?

Oh, that's right... ISPs oversell bandwidth in the hope that most people don't
[try to] saturate their connections. Then when they do, the ISPs come up with
b.s. excuses like piracy to throttle customer's connections.

I'm not saying piracy isn't a problem, but the ISP's job is to [p]rovide
[I]nternet [s]ervice, not decided what I should or shouldn't be able to do on
the Internet.

------
pg
Surely music-sharing software would evolve to encrypt files even before they
finished installing it, no?

~~~
ivankirigin
I'm not sure pirates are that flexible, but I agree circumnavigation is
trivial. I think lots of people are pirates mainly out of convenience. If
decrypting were harder than unzipping, people might not use it.

I was thinking about movies and realized that one way to stop pirates is to
leapfrog a generation of HD quality. If movies were 3600x2400, even with h264
they would take eons to download. Also, they would take a great deal of time
to recompress [compression is much more cpu intensive than decompression].
This makes the amateur pirate's life harder. There would be a reason to
buy/rent the disk. Avoiding piracy through innovation ... what a thought.

~~~
rms
>I was thinking about movies and realized that one way to stop pirates is to
leapfrog a generation of HD quality.

That would definitely do it to a certain extent, but the vast majority of
people right now aren't interested in super-HD. HD media is catching on slowly
enough because most people don't seem to care about the difference between HD-
DVD and DVD.

It couldn't stop piracy, it would just end up differentiating based on whether
or not people thought 1.4 gig .avi's are good enough.

~~~
ivankirigin
Most people don't know how to use HD -- certainly a system failure, but also
needed info when thinking about what people want. I'm talking about things
like cabling and other junk that people have no idea how to properly
configure.

If I were the MPAA, I would push partnerships between player makers and TV
makers. Make it trivial to play super HD content. They should add their own
P2P download rental service to schedule movies -- another convenience factor
added on. If a TV just worked with super HD, and if it were internet enabled
to get the content I want, piracy would significantly decrease. Piggyback on
top of FIOS, and you'd have something great.

------
johnarama
What a waste of time! What are they going to do about people who use
GigaTribe, which encrypts all exchanges, huh? huh?! <http://www.gigatribe.com>

